# Soil remediation help



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

Anyone help with a basic analysis of my soil test? I get the ph, but not sure about interpreting the lbs/acre on the rest? Also cec seem ok?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@Wmestes I moved this to Soil Fertility.


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

Thank you. I didn't even think of that.


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

Found the conversion rate for ppm. Any suggestions still appreciated


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

CEC is good I don't understand their recommendation of no nitrogen for Bermuda. Bermuda needs lots of nitrogen during the summer. Maybe it's included in the part of the report I can't see.


----------



## mshermer (Aug 16, 2021)

Be careful adding a lot of nitrogen to bermuda grass if you're in drought conditions. Bermuda does use nitrogen, but adding a high dose of nitrogen will push upward growth. If you're not getting much rain or thoroughly irrigating quite a bit, this could weaken the turf. Push with nitrogen in the cooler, growing months. I back off the nitrogen with lower doses and slow release apps in the summer.


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

Soil test this summer showed 7.1 ph level, and slightly low phosphorus and potassium. I have bermuda grass and don't want to put down much more nitrogen. I put down some 18-24-12 at the end of August. Is there anything I can put down in October to help with phosphorus and potassium? Just trying to get soil a little healthier before winter.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you want to do more phosphorus without nitrogen, then you will need to find TSP. MAP might be easier to find but it has some nitrogen.

For potassium, SOP is the ideal, but MOP could work too.

Check the soil remediation guide in my signature for rates and products.


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

g-man said:


> If you want to do more phosphorus without nitrogen, then you will need to find TSP. MAP might be easier to find but it has some nitrogen.
> 
> For potassium, SOP is the ideal, but MOP could work too.
> 
> Check the soil remediation guide in my signature for rates and products.


Have you ever heard of Phosgard Plus?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

No. Your soil test recommends pounds on the soil, not ounces.


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

g-man said:


> No. Your soil test recommends pounds on the soil, not ounces.


Is it too late in the year to put down the TSP and SOP? I'm in sw Missouri, so should have another 30 days of growing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't think so.


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

g-man said:


> I don't think so.


Thank you for the help.


----------



## Wmestes (Jul 11, 2021)

I am now thinking about trying to lower PH, soil test indicates it is 7.1. I have bermuda and have read it normally likes 6.0 to 6.5. Is 7.1 that high for Bermuda? Is fall a good time to apply sulfur if I want to lower it?


----------



## Robs92k (May 9, 2021)

Wmestes said:


> I am now thinking about trying to lower PH, soil test indicates it is 7.1. I have bermuda and have read it normally likes 6.0 to 6.5. Is 7.1 that high for Bermuda? Is fall a good time to apply sulfur if I want to lower it?


I don't think you'll have the heat you need to break down elemental sulfur for the result you want, but also don't believe it will hurt.

AMS as your N source will help lower ph temp to help with other nutrient uptake. Maybe do this for your fall blitz and save the sulfur app for next year when you can realize the benefits more thoroughly.


----------

